# P238 Recluse Holster



## Zatoichi (Apr 7, 2013)

Greetings,

Just ordered a Two Sided Recluse holster for my GF. 

I see how the One sided holsters work, easy draw, holster stays put. 

My Question, do the two sided holsters work the same? Their website doesn't show very much on the Two Sided holsters. 

Just looking for anybody that has experience with these, not 19 replies about 19 other holsters that are better. 

Thanks


----------

